# First Labs after RAI



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

Question on Labs: Had labs on 7/24 pre-RAI TSH 0.71 - Range 0.40-4.50 and T4 Free 1.3 - Range 0.8-1.8. Had RAI on 8/20. Had new labs post-RAI on 9/20 TSH 0.55 - Range 0.40-4.50 and T4 Free 1.1 - Range 0.8-1.8.

Started taking Methimazole 3 days after RAI. Went to doc today and shes wants me to stop the Methimazole to see how my thyroid acts. She wants me to come back in two month. Does this sound right? Correct me If I am wrong, but aren't I more hyper now since my TSH is lower or could the meds be causing this? Also I am not feeling to bad...Sooooo Confused

Did I say I was confused lol

:confused0081::confused0079::confused0064:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

your FT4 shows that you are less hyper. That is a more accurate measure. TSH responds to FT4 and FT3, and it takes a while for TSH to catch up. 
FT3/FT4 are the active hormones. TSH responds to the level of FT3/FT4 to tell your thyroid to make more or less. I hope this helps.
Do you still feel hyper?


----------



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

Gotcha!!!! that makes sense. Being that my FT4 went down slightly could this be that my thyroid is starting to die off or could the Methimazole be causing this and that why my Endo wants me to stop taking the Methimazole. Am I on the right track with assuming this lol!!! Thanks for the Info :hugs:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I think it could be either and that you will know better once you see what happens to your FT3/FT4 once you are off the methimazole. I would suggest that you watch out for hyper symptoms and call your endo for lab work the second you notice any return.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lshantronl said:


> Question on Labs: Had labs on 7/24 pre-RAI TSH 0.71 - Range 0.40-4.50 and T4 Free 1.3 - Range 0.8-1.8. Had RAI on 8/20. Had new labs post-RAI on 9/20 TSH 0.55 - Range 0.40-4.50 and T4 Free 1.1 - Range 0.8-1.8.
> 
> Started taking Methimazole 3 days after RAI. Went to doc today and shes wants me to stop the Methimazole to see how my thyroid acts. She wants me to come back in two month. Does this sound right? Correct me If I am wrong, but aren't I more hyper now since my TSH is lower or could the meds be causing this? Also I am not feeling to bad...Sooooo Confused
> 
> ...


Your most recent labs look good but it sure would have been nice to do a FREE T3 which as you already know is your active hormone.

I do agree with your doctor. It would be a very good idea to get all that med completely out of your system to see what happens. This also skews your labs so it would be good to see what is "really" going on sans the Methimazole.

How are you feeling? Do you still feel hyperthyroid? Or maybe you would not know since you are on the antithyroid med?


----------



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

I asked her about the T3 and she said she only does it when necessary and more for people who are Hypo. I guess right now it might just be to soon. I dont know still learning this.

I dont feel to bad compared to about 3 weeks ago when I did feel all of my hyper symptom elevated and felt like I was going insane :anim_08: I know I could be feeling better. My body does feel calmer now, but this could be because I am still taking the Methimazole. I guess the next couple of weeks or longer will really determine how effective the RAI treatment was. Just preparing myself that I may go on a roller coaster ride!!! Yikes lol

:confused0068:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lshantronl said:


> I asked her about the T3 and she said she only does it when necessary and more for people who are Hypo. I guess right now it might just be to soon. I dont know still learning this.
> 
> I dont feel to bad compared to about 3 weeks ago when I did feel all of my hyper symptom elevated and felt like I was going insane :anim_08: I know I could be feeling better. My body does feel calmer now, but this could be because I am still taking the Methimazole. I guess the next couple of weeks or longer will really determine how effective the RAI treatment was. Just preparing myself that I may go on a roller coaster ride!!! Yikes lol
> 
> :confused0068:


Well then; I sure hope you continue to feel better and stay on the healing pathway. Once you know for sure if your thyroid is dead and that you are ready for thyroxine replacement, expect about 18 months for total healing "provided" your doctor titrates your thyroxine replacement properly.


----------

